# The Olympian Elite Pen Kits...!



## robutacion (May 24, 2010)

Hi everyone,

What can you tell me about the Olympian Elite Pen Kits...??? good or bad...!:wink:

Cheers
George


----------



## ldb2000 (May 24, 2010)

I've only done a couple of them but they are basically the same as the El Grande kits . A Nice big pen and good quality kit overall .


----------



## Brooks803 (May 25, 2010)

I've turned a few of those kits. One thing to keep in mind is that the cap does NOT thread onto the end finial. It will post but there are no threads to secure it on there. Besides that I do like the kit.


----------



## DurocShark (May 25, 2010)

The meat of the blank on the tube is pretty thin, especially on the cap. If you're turning resins, be ABSOLUTELY sure you've taken care of any translucency. 

Here's an El Grande I did with a homebrew PR blank (as mentioned, they're essentially the same):


----------



## PenMan1 (May 25, 2010)

I end up making the "final cut" on pr and acrylic with sandpaper. VERY little material is left on the tubes. A little difficult to make, but overall a good quality and good looking final product. For me, it sells better than a Chruchill or El Grande.


----------



## robutacion (May 26, 2010)

Thank you for all of the opinions expressed so far, its is most appreciated.

I'm a little disappointed with the mention of the little wood (material) left in the tubes, I was hopping that I didn't had that problem/minus but again, we can have it all, huh...?

I'm pleased to know that, in general, the kit works well and sells well, not that I'm thinking in its/their sale but indeed, just the fact that they have a pleasing appearance when finished.

I have notice that this kit which is know as Olympian Elite or El Grande, may have more finishes (colours and band design, etc.) than those showing on the PSI web site, one example is the one that *DurocShark* show us so does anyone has this kit with finishes that don't show on PSI (which I have some)...???  If so, and/or if you can point me to the right direction to where to get them from, I would be willing to buy some, or exchange with any of my woods if you wish...!

I would be happy with a couple of kits each with a different finish/colours/ban-imprint pattern, then those I have from PSI...!

Let me know...

Cheers
George


----------



## DurocShark (May 26, 2010)

Here's where I bought mine: http://www.woodcraft.com/Search/Search.aspx?query=el grande


----------

